
Lockdown was supposed to be an introvert’s paradise. For some it’s not - imartin2k
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615437/virtual-happy-hour-introverts-lockdown-coronavirus/
======
brodouevencode
There are several points with which I sympathize here.

>> Everything feels like a meeting

Yes. Even more now than ever. Especially talking to family and friends over
Zoom/Slack/GH after spending all day talking to coworkers over Teams. Now that
we're all work from home there's increased pressure to ensure we're online and
available. We have persistent Team meetings set up that we'll drop in and out
of as time permits. Sometimes I just like being alone with my thoughts. When
everyone was allowed out and about I could sneak away as I wanted to. Not so
much right now.

